# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Kriza energjitike shqiptare

## Vinny_T

Duke menduar se problemi kryesor qe ka Shqiperia sot eshte zgjidhja e krizes elektroenergjitike mendova se ishte me vend te reflektohej mbi kete teme pasi dhe vete zhvillimi i ekonomise shqiptare eshte i varur ne menyre direkte me zgjidhjen e ketij problemi. Atehere mendimi dhe sygjerimet tuaja do te ishin te  mirepritura mbi te metat e sistemit, pasojat qe shkaktojne, njerezit qe drejtojne si dhe zgjidhjet per te ardhmen...

----------


## Vinny_T

Ja qe ku fillojne abuzimet. Metoda e thjeshte dhe kuptohet dhe nga me budallenjte. Gjendja lihet te degradohet, digjen transformatore, ska me energji dhe blerja e tyre behet me prokurim te drejtperdrjete e pa tender pasi eshte urgjente!!


Qeveria autorizon Korporatën për të blerë tre autotransformatorë 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

a.k.

TIRANE

Qeveria i dha leje KESH-it që të blejë tre autotransformatorë. Një nga këta autotransformatorë do të përdoret për riparimin e defektit që ka lënë pa drita Tiranën. Blerja e autotransformatorëve do të bëhet me kërkesë për kuotim dhe jo me tnder. Kjo blerje do bëhet për të riparuar dëmin e shkaktuar në nënstacionin elektrik. KESH-i pas defektit të autotransformatorit ka kontaktuar kompaninë Konçar Poëer Transformet LTD, prodhuese e këtij autotransformatori, si dhe me Remontin elektrik Elbasan e cila merr përsipër riparimin e tyre. 

Dëmtimi i këtij autotransformatori në Tiranë ka bërë që KESH dhe Ministria e Industrisë dhe Energjitikës të kërkojë nga ana e Këshillit të Ministrave leje për të kryer një blerje për tre autotransformatorë të rinj për të qenë gati në raste të tilla defektesh të cilat kërkojnë kohë që të riparohen dhe mund të lënë në errësirë qytete të tëra. Sipas KESH përdorimi i procedurave me tenderim për blerjen e këtyre autotransformatorëve do të zgjaste, ndërkohë që këto pajisje më parë janë marrë nga firma kroate e cila ka bërë prodhimin edhe të autotransformatorit që u dëmtua pak ditrë më parë në Tiranë.

Perse nuk blihet ose riparohet vetem nje transrofmator me prokurim te drejtperdrejte dhe dy te tjeret te blihen me tender te hapur internacional ne menyre qe sistemi elektroenergjitik shqiptar te kete cilesine me optimale me nje çmim sa me te ulet?!
Si mund ta justifikoje kete gje ministri i industrise e energjitikes Viktor Doda dhe drejtori vogelush i KESH-it Andis Harasani?!

----------


## Vinny_T

Mbetet enigme shitesi i 5 miliarde kE/h energji
Korporata Elektroenergjetike Shqiptare nuk ka shpallur ende firmen fituese te tenderit per blerjen e energjise per vitet 2003-2004. Megjithese ka tre dite qe jane publikuar ofertat financiare, keshilli drejtues i ketij tenderi mban ende peng fituesin. Anetaret e tij tregohen shume te rezervuar ne lidhje me informacionin per ecurine e tij. Nga ana tjeter, burimet zyrtare te KESH-it pohojne per median vetem faktin se specialistet jane duke punuar per te zgjedhur fituesen nga tre firmat pretendente te tenderit. Ata jane duke studiuar te gjitha ofertat e ofruara duke i krahasuar ato me njera-tjetern per te gjetur me te miren. Por keshilli drejtues i KESH-it nuk di te jape ende nje afat te percaktuar se kur do te perfundoje shqyrtimi i ofertave te tre firmave pretendente per shitjen e 5 miliardeve kE/h energji elektrike. Tani, nuk dihet me asgje se cfare ndodh me tenderin ne fjale. Mediat kane qene te pranishme vetem gjate procedures se hapjes se ofertave, ndersa per me pas ato nuk jane njofura per asgje. Procesi i transparences se Korporates Elektroenergjetike Shqiptare duket se mbaron me publikimin e ofertave dhe vetem kaq, me tej nuk dihet asgje. Tani pritet vetem qe ekspertet e keshillit drejtues te tenderit ne fjale te shpallin ne nje nga ditet e aferta emrin e firmes fituese. Duket se pikerisht fshehtesia e proceseve pas publikimit te ofertave te tenderit, po shfrytezohet nga ana e strukturave te Partise Deomkratike per te deklaruar se ky tender po zhvillohet ne menyre jo korrekte. Per nje fakt te tille, sekretari i pergjithshem i PD-se, Ridvan Bode ka publikuar dy dite me pare faktin se opozitaret i akne kerkuar organit te akuzes te fillojne hetimet per tenderin e blerjes se energjise nga ana e KESH-it. Sipas tyre, firma fituese eshte zgjedhur para se te zhvillohet tenderi. Ky tender parashikon blerjen e sasise totale te energjise elektrike prej 5 miliarde ke/h. Per kete sasi blerje eshte caktuar fondi limit prej 160 milione dollare nga ana e qeverise shqiptare. Kjo sasi do te jete e shperndare ne menyre te barabarte me nga 2.5 miliarde ke/h per secilin nga vitet 2003 dhe 2004. Importi i energjise elektrike eshte percaktuar nga ana e donatorit Banke Boterore si nje nga masat kryesore qe duhet te plotesoje qeveriashqiptare ne kuadrin e Programit te Masave gjate periudhes se viteve 2003-2004. 

Si ka mundesi qe ne proçeduren e nje tenderi te mos kete data per marrjen e vendimit?!
Ne çdo proçedure tenderimi normalisht jepen datat e dorezimit te dokumentave si dhe data e shpalljes se fituesit, keto percaktohen ne fillim e jo pasi jane marre ofertat!

----------


## Eni

Ky problem eshte dhe "thembra e Akilit" per ekonomine shqiptare. Pa sigurimin e energjise elektrike nuk ka se si te ecim para, pasi investimet mbesin ne vend numero. Me gjeneratore te prodhimit te energjise nuk shtyhet gjate... kane harxhe te shumta.

Nje nga gjerat qe shqiptaret ne keto 10-12 vjet krize energjitike nuk kane mesuar (se mos ne te tjerat...) eshte fakti i te kundershtuarit apo i kerkeses se llogarise kundrejt organeve kompetente.

Eshte e vertete qe nje pjese e papergjegjshme e popullates nuk paguan faturat e energjise, por duket se dhe ajo pjese qe eshte korrekte me KESH-in nuk ngre zerin e protestes.
Popullata shqiptare ka nenshkruar kontrate me KESH-in dhe kjo kontrate eshte shkelur me te dyja kembet nga ky organ. Atehere perse nuk kerkohet respektimi i kontrates ? Pse mjaftohet vetem me ngritjen e duarve nga qielli ne kerkim te pak "dritave" ?

Nuk them se shteti nuk ka faj ne kete mesele, madje eshte ai qe mban mbi shpatulla cdo pergjegjesi per mungesen e energjise elektrike ne Shqiperi, duke mos paraqitur asnje program te sakte per permisimin e gjendjes, por mjaftohet vetem me nderrimin e shefave te KESH-it dhe ngritjen e çmimit te energjise elektrike vit pas viti.

Çka mua me shqeteson eshte reagimi amorf i shqiptareve. Ne s'jemi mesuar te shprehim pakenaqesite tona dhe ne ato raste kur kemi çdo te drejte per ta bere nje gje te tille.

50 vjet monizem, shtypje ndjenjash dhe mendimesh te lira na kane kthyer ne masa amorfe...

----------


## Ushtari i mire

PA PRIVATIZIM nuk rregullohet gjo jo.
Privatizim dhe konkurrenca midis dy - tre kompanive ngre cilesine dhe ul cmimet.

----------


## Vinny_T

Pergjegjesine kryesore e mban ne rradhe te pare Kryeministri pasi eshte ai qe emeron Ministrin e energjise dhe industrise dhe ne te njeten kohe drejtorin e pergjithshem te Kesh-it ( pavaresisht se me ligj eshte kopetence e keshillit mbikqyres te Kesh-it).
Keshtu qe kryeministri ka fuqi te plote pet te rregulluar apo keqesuar gjendjen ne sektorin e energjise ne Shqiperi.
Pa folur per te kaluraen ku te gjithe kryeministrat qe nga viti 1990 kane pergjegjesine e tyre per keqesimin e gjendjes, le te shohim çfare ka bere Fatos Nano per problemin me te rendesishem te qeverise se tij.
U bene 4 muaj qe ka marre qeverine ne dore dhe qe atehere perveç nderrimit te drejtorit te pergjithshem dhe si pasoje nderrimit te pothuaj gjithe stafit drejtues asnje gje tjeter nuk eshte bere.
Drejtori i ri Harasani 30 vjeçar nuk ka dhene asnje prove tjeter perapara se ti besohej ndermarrja me e madhe, me e veshtire dhe me strategjike per ekonomine e vendit!
Ka qene ne nje shoqate bamiresie ne Kosove perpara dhe qe aty i besohet korporata qe ka ne dore zhvillimin e ekonomise se Shqiperise! Gabim shume i rende per nje kryeminister qe siç dihet ka qene dhe profesor ekonomie!
pothuajse te gjithe specialistet qe njihnin sistemin elektroenergjitik shqiptar, qe njihnin Kesh-in dhe problemet e korporates, ose kane dale ne pension ose u larguan nga puna pur tu hapur vendin shokeve te kalamajeve qe morren pushtetin dhe si rrjedhim morren ne te njeten kohe peng ekonomine shqiptare. Asnje strategji e qarte per daljen nga kriza nuk eshte perpiluar, asnje plan, projekte te ndryshme qe i jane paraqitur drejtpersedrejti Ministrit Doda si dhe Kryeministrit Nano jane lene pa pergjigje dhe pa dhene asnje shpjegim! qeveria po genjen popullin kur thote se kriza do te kalohet pasi asnje mase nuk eshte marre dhe ska ndermend te merret per te rregulluar diçka te tille.
Le te jape llogari Nano perse nuk e ben projektin e shumefolur nga mediat per optimizimin e kaskades se Drinit ku rritja e prodhimit te energjise ishte mjaft e konsiderueshme dhe do te kryhej nga nje kompani gjigande evropiane Matra!!

----------


## Vinny_T

KESH: Do fillojme eksportin e energjise 

Ministria e Industrise dhe Energjitikes po shikon mundesine se eksportit te energjise, me qellim shlyerjen e disa borxheve qe KESH ka marre ne vendet e huaja per furnizmin e popullates gjate dimrit te kaluar. Qe dje eshte ngritur nje grup pune ne KESH per te ndjekur situaten ne vijimesi kryesisht per uljen e nivelit te ujerave ne HEC-et e Vaut te Dejes, Komanit e Fierzes, te cilat ditet e fundit kane qene teper te larta. Sakaq, pothuajse te gjitha basenet e hidrocentaraleve kishin arritur nivelin kulmor te tyre gjate reshjeve te shtatorit te vitit te kaluar. Keshtu, sipas nje njoftimi te Ministrise se Industrise dhe Energjitikes furnizimi i konsumatoreve me energji do te behet deri ne nivelet qe lejon sistemi i shperndarjes, ndersa pjesa tjeter e energjise do te eksportohet. Keshtu KESH do te hyje keto dite ne kontakt me Maqedonine, Kosoven, Greqine per eksportin ose depozitimin e energjise. Ne te njeten kohe KESH do te marre masa per rregullimin e raporteve te importit dhe te prodhimit ne vend te energjise elektrike, duke i dhene prioritet furnizimit te konsumatoreve me energji te prodhuar ne vend. Sakaq, kufizimet e energjise elektrike ne vend arrijne nga 2 deri ne 18 ore dites, te cilat sipas KESH, jane te pashmangshme per shkak te defekteve ne rrjetin e shperndarjes se energjise elektrike dhe mospageses se detyrimeve ndaj koorporates nga ana e konsumatoreve.

Ministri Doda para 2 javesh eshte shprehur kundra projektit te optimizimit te kaskades se Drinit (projekt te cilin ka me shume se nje vit qe ndodhet ne zyren e tij dhe financohet nga banka e detit te zi) dhe pse ky i fundit rrit prodhimin e energjise se kaskades me rreth 200 GW/ore ne vit (gati sa nje hidrocentral i ri).
Po te lexojme ne artikullin e mesiperm eshte po Doda qe propozon ngritjen e nje grupi pune per te optimizuar prodhimin ne kaskaden e Drinit!!! KESH-i nga mosrealizimi i ketij projekti humbet çdo muaj 400 mije dollare us  pa folur per energjine qe u mungon konsumatoreve dhe ekonomise shqiptare.
Rrofte Ministri Doda dhe kryeministri Nano qe po na rregullojne krizen enerhjitike dhe po u sjellin femijeve shqiptare drita e uje.
Rrofte opozita me Salen ne krye qe mobilizon popullin dhe i kerkon llogari qeverise ne parlament per krizen ne te cilen ndodhet vendi.

----------


## ganoid

po tallin b.then apo jane budallepsur njerezit ketu?!

----------


## Vinny_T

Ku po e shef budallepsjen e njerezve?!

----------


## Eni

Ne Tirane duket se pas ngritjes se cmimit te energjise elektrike s'po ka me prerje dritash.

Per sa do te zgjase kjo faze e mosnderprerjes se dritave?

Mendoni se me ngritjen e cmimit, kriza do kalohet ?

----------


## ornament

Besoj qe PO! Pse ka krize energjije shqiperia? (Uje dhe drita), kur kushtet natyrore i ka shembullore.
Sepse HARXHOHET me shume se PRODHOHET.
Ne jemi konsomatoret me te medhenj te botes per energji elektrike (e uji) PERSONALE.
Me kujtohen pallatet ne tirane, te ndriçuar si per feste, uji qe rridhte lume per te ftohur nje shalqi ne lavaman. Ku tjeter ndodh keshtu.
Ne qytetet e botes, pallatet jane ne erresire sa ke pershtypjen qe s'jeton njeri ne to. Njerezia shohin televizor me driten fik, dritat komune kudo jane me rele, s'takohen vete pas disa sekondash, me qellim kursimi.
Çmimi eshte mjaft i larte, kjo ka kohe qe i ka mesu njerezit te jene doreshtrenguar ne harxhim te energjise.
Ky çmin i larte, do te bej te njejten gje edhe tek ne. Pra per te lexuar gazeten, mjafton nje llampe komodine 20W, nga nje ambazhur ne tavan me tre llampa (ose me shume) nga 75-100W secila.
Llogaria eshte e thjeshte.

Une do te preferoja me mire, mos kemi drita (si ndodh sot), se te kemi ndryshim karakteri ne mentalitetin shqiptar (ajo qe do te ndodhe neser).

----------


## Eni

Po mundesite e tjera per sistemin e ngrohjes, mqs ky eshte dhe "thembra e Akilit" per shqiptaret ne dimer, kush mund te jene?

Shteti a duhet te nxise sisteme/mundesi te tjera per ngrohjen, sic jane gazi, ngrohja me avull apo ne ndertimin e pallateve te reja - sistemi qendror ingrohjes?

Pra jo cdo gje mendoj te mbeshtetet te energjia elektrike, sa do vend i pasur me uje qe jemi, kjo  e fundit rezulton se nuk i perballon dot kerkesat e popullates.

----------


## Vinny_T

Gjendja më e mirë hidrike pas 18 vjetësh. Konsumi 20 milionë kv/orë në ditë 

Dritat, ndërpritet importi 
5 milionë kv/orë në ditë çohen në Kosovë 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aurora Sulçe

TIRANE

Shqipëria ndërpret blerjen e energjisë elektrike. Reshjet e ditëve të fundit e kanë rritur ndjeshëm prodhimin e energjisë, i cili jo vetëm që i plotëson nevojat për konsum, por bën të mundur edhe shkëmbimin me vendet e tjera. 

Sipas të dhënave zyrtare të Ministrisë së Industrisë dhe Energjetikës, gjatë ditës së djeshme sasia e energjisë së prodhuar në vend ka arritur në rreth 25 milionë kilovat/orë. Nga kjo sasi, rreth 20 milionë kilovat/orë janë përdorur për plotësimin e kërkesave të popullsisë për drita, ndërsa pjesa tjetër, prej rreth 5 milionë kilovat/orë, është depozituar në Kosovë. Rritja e ndjeshme e prodhimit ka çuar në ndërprerjen e importit të energjisë, i cili kohët e fundit kishte arritur në rreth 2 milionë kilovat/orë. 

Situata
Situata hidroenergjetike në vend vlerësohet si më e mira e 18 viteve të fundit. Specialistët e Energjetikës shpjegojnë se niveli i liqeneve dhe prurjet kanë arritur nivele të larta, të cilat nuk ishin parë që prej vitit 1985. Reshjet e vazhdueshme e kanë çuar në 290.7 metra nivelin e Fierzës, ndërkohë që kuota maksimale e lejuar është 295 metra. Niveli i këtij liqeni pëson një rritje prej 10 centimetrash në orë dhe prurjet në të llogariten në 1485 metra kub/sekondë. E njëjta gjendje paraqitet edhe në Vaun e Dejës dhe në Koman, ku niveli i ujit ka arritur respektivisht në 74.1 metra dhe 173.4 metra. 

Masat
Prurjet e tepërta të ujit, si pasojë e reshjeve të ditëve të fundit, kanë bërë që të hapen portat e hidrocentraleve, me qëllim shmangien e përmbytjeve. Grupi ndërministror për Trajtimin dhe Shfrytëzimin e ujërave në hidrocentralet e kaskadës së Drinit ka vendosur dje shkarkimin e ujit nga porta e HEC-it të Vaut të Dejës. Në këtë mënyrë mund të mbahet nën kontroll niveli i ujërave që rrjedhin në lumin Drin, duke e ulur kuotën jo më shumë se 74 metra, me anë të një shkarkimi 1300-1400 metër kub për sekondë. Gjithashtu, Grupi ka vendosur që të shikohet mundësia e vënies në punë të katër agregatëve në hidrocentralin e Fierzës me kapacitet të plotë 24 orë. Në rast se nevojat e konsumatorëve për energji nuk plotësohen nga prodhimi i këtij hidrocentrali, atëherë do të vihen në punë edhe agregatët e Komanit dhe të Vaut të Dejës. 

Kufizimet
Përmirësimi i situatës hidroenergjetike në vend dhe rritja e ndjeshme e prodhimit të energjisë elektrike nuk ka mjaftuar për heqjen e kufizimeve. Kjo pasi, ndërsa ekzistojnë kapacitet prodhuese, në vend mungojnë kapacitet transportuese. Sipas specialistëve të Energjetikës, shqiptarët mund të furnizohen me drita vetëm aq sa mban rrjeti. Ndërkohë ky i fundit përbën edhe "hallin" më të madh të KESH-it. Aktualisht dritat mungojnë deri në 2 orë në Tiranë dhe mestarisht 6 orë në rrethe.


SITUATA ELEKTROENERGJETIKE

Prodhimi 25 milionë kilovat/orë
Importi 0 milionë kilovat/orë
Konsumi 20 milionë kilovat/orë
Depozitimi 5 milionë kilovat/orë

Kushtet atmosferike bejne qe te jene shume te favorshme per prodhimin e energjise elektrike ne 2003-in. Problemi qe lind eshte se ç'fare do behet me prujet e medha ne kaskaden e lumit Drin aty ku prodhohet dhe 90% e energjise elektrike ne Shqiperi!
Aktualisht po derdhet nje pjese e ujit nepermjet portave anesore ne liqenin e Fierzes, kjo derdhje sigurisht behet qe te evitohen permbytjet nga prurjet e medha por ne te njeten kohe eshte uje qe harxhohet e nuk prodhon energji e cila mund te "stokohet" ne Kosove ose te perdoret per lerjen e borxheve ne Greqi apo Maqedoni.
Nje projekt i shumefolur neper media eshte ai i instalimit te sistemit te optimizimit te prodhimit qe propozohet nga nje koncorcium francez i kryesuar nga gjigandi Matra. 
Me kete projekt rritet prodhimi i kaskades duke optimizuar prodhimin dhe behet teper modern sistemi i manaxhimit te kaskades qe aktualisht behet nga nje grup "specialistesh" i cili u mblodh me urdher te Viktor Dodes per te shmangur permbytjet. Llogarite e prurjeve behen me hamendje,rezultati dihet vetem kur uji gjendet ne liqen (e kjo gje e ben te pamundur manaxhimin si duhet te ujit e detyron dredhjen e tij nepermjet portave anesore). 
Me duket shume e çuditeshme qe nje Minister shteti per energjitiken si Doda qe eshte emeruar per te rregulluar sa me shpejt gjendjen refuzon te beje nje projekt te tille dhe ne anen tjeter jep urdhera per ngritjen e ekipeve te punes qe te rregullojne kete problem!! Per çeshtje te tilla dhe kompanite me prestigjoze ne bote paguajne specialiste te mirefillte per te projektuar dhe instaluar te tilla siteme per optimizimin.
Kur do vije nje dite qe do te mbajne pergjegjesi direkte njerez kaq te papergjegjshem?!

----------


## ornament

Aurora ka te drejte, une them ta kapim dhe ta varim per kembesh Poseidonin (desha te thom Donin), ministrin e ujevarave, fajtorin kryesor. Bile po ta shihni me kujdes fjalen UJEVARE, ka ne te UJE dhe VAR. 
Tani zgjidhni e merrni, ose t'ja bejme varin ne uje, ose ta varim mbi uje. Hehe, drita pastaj do te kete sa te duash, do ta verbojme boten nga shkelqimi tyre.

----------


## Vinny_T

Me duket si nga temat me delikate dhe qe nje popull i tere vuan nga ky problem keshtu qe sma do mendja te kete vend per humor kur pleq e femije ju mungon ngrohja, dritat, uji, ku mesohet akoma me qeri......
Njerez te papergjegjeshem marrin peng vendin dhe e lene te katandiset si mos me keq ne menyre qe gjithmone situata te jete emergjente e te bejne çdo projekt pa tender...e kjo ka vite qe vazhdon e asnje se hap gojen!

----------


## foxy

Ky eshte problemi me i madh qe ka sot vendi . mire e bere qe e hape kete teme po ndonje zgjidhje sikur spo shoh dot kaq keq jemi ne sa qe nuk kemi as energji elektrike nderkohe qe luksi per gjera te tjera ne shqiperi sidomos ne tirane EKZISTON !

----------


## Patrioti

Pershendetje !

Energjitika ne vend perfaqeson nivelin e pegj. te ekonomise         ( eshte ne krize ashtu si e gjithe ekonomia )
Pse?
Per hir te problemeve te trasheguara, strukturimi jo i drejte (pothuasje vetem hidrocen.),mosmirembajtja dhe shfrytezimi pa kriter ( qofte i rjetit shperndares qofte atij prodhues )

Porse perseri KESH-i duhet te ishte nje nga ndermarjet me fitimprurese ne shqiperi po te kemi parasysh cmimin e prodhimit te energjise dhe ate te shitjes duke filluar nga vitet 90-91.Gjithsesi nuk ndodh keshtu se politikane koketrashe ose drejtues koketrashe te zgjedhur nga keta politikane me te ardhurat e KESH-it mbushnin buxhetin dhe s'mendonin per me tutje.Kjo solli me kalimin e kohes rendimin e situates (kerkesa ne vend filloi te ritej ) si rjedhoje lindi nevoja per import te energjise.
Dhe keshtu fillon spiralja.KESHI perdor tani parate per import bile me buxhet shteti,shteti ska para sa duhet ........ perfundimi populli pa drita.
Vec kesaj ka dhe faktore te tjere:

1.- Per hir te paaftesise se shtetit, KESH-i eshte e vetmja ndermarje (besoj se ne bote ) qe shet mall dhe nuk merr para.
2.-Ata politikane injorante para se te fillojne e te bertasin per "krize energjitike", te fillojne e te stimulojne ndertimin e pallateve me ngrohje qendrore,pallateve me nivel me te larte termoizolimi,te minimizojne humbjet e tjera ne rjet' dhe pastaj te kerkojne kredi nga bota ( qe fundja fundit do e pagujme po ne )
3.-  Te pastrohet administrata nga idiotet te ardhur me mik 

me siguri qe ka dhe faktore te tjere po........

----------


## Eni

KESH...ëzimi   :konfuz:

----------


## Randi

Pershndetje
Mendoj se eshte nje teme teper e rendesishtme dhe qe duhet te trajtoht me me shume vemendje nga qeveria, pasi situata po shkon drejt errsires se plote.Kjo gjendje ka gjate qe vashdon dhe jam me se i bindur se do te vashdoje per nje kohe shume ,pasi atje eshte kriuar nje formule :breshka: ESH-paguani qe te keni drita POPULLI-bini dritat(pasi ka shume nderprerje) te paguajm.Kush e ka fajin?...?Kjo me kujton"Formulen" PULA VEZEN,apo VEZA PULEN. Une keshtu ekuptoj ,,,,se di..etj

----------


## Agim Doçi

I nderuar VINI T,
Sëpari të falënderoj për cekjen me anë të kësaj teme problemit më të mprehtë social të shoqërisë shqiptare.
Nëse Ju dhe të tjerët nuk më keqkuptojnë, desha të hedh brenda hapsirës së kësaj teme mendimet e mija me fakte se: 
SI QËNDRON E VËRTETA e problemeve energjetike në Shqipëri.
Mos harro jam diplomuar si inxnhinier elektro - energjetik me 3 korrik 1971 dhe kam marrë 10 në DIPLOMË! Kam punuar 27 vjet në sistemin energjetik dhe atë të shfrytëzimit industrial, dhe kam nderin të mbaj dhe titull vlersues shkencor jo për duartrokitje ndaj atij sistemi diktatorial, por në Sistemin Energjitik si k/Energjetik i Kombinateve më të mëdha të Atdheut! Pra kujdes se do ju habis pak.

1. Sistemi energjitik shqiptar ka mbetur në dorë të kalamajve inkompetentë që i vë dhe i heq antishqiptari Nano dhe hajdutëve që i vë në krye të shtetit dhe të sistemit po edepsëzi Nano! Politkë kuadri klanesh, ikje personalitetesh nga puna su rasti i Inxh. Engjell Cuci që komunistat e hiqnin si djal i tezes së Leka Totos ndërsa e demokratët e hiqnin si baxhanak i Foto Camit (komedi apo jo). KESH-i ka mbetur një "orkestër" pa VIOLINAT E PARA! Sot jenë në krye të KESH-it ca "instrumentistë" të pa zot që atje i ka emruar KESH-POLITIKA SOCIALISTE(!) Nuk janë më MJESHTRAT e qeverisjes së SISTEMIT ENERGJETIK si Ll. Papajorgji, A. Paloka, V. Stambolli, A, Ciftja, I. Vakëflliu, Vangjel Ceco, Reiz Cani, Fatjon Tugu, Spiro Kashara, Tome Meksi, Ali Dedej, Gëzim Karapici, Petraq Vasili, Hajri Mezini, Alfred Fico, Bahri Radheshi, Rushid Strazimiri, etj.etj që u kërkoj ndjesë për mos përmëndje emri!

2. Sistemi energjitik shqiptar ka pësuar  PËRMBYSJEN e ofertës!
Që do të thotë RAPORTI midis nevojave për konsum të 
"2 konsumatorëve" të dikurshëm: KONSUMATORIT INDUSTRIAL me konsumatorin KOMUNAL (nevojat e popullatës) që "ahere" ishte 8 : 1 - pra 8 hise INDUSTRISË dhe 1 hise për POPULLIN, tani rezulton 2 : 7. Pra as 2 hise të prodhimit të energjisë elektrike shkon në ato firma "industriale" që mbijetojnë (sepse nuk shfrytzohet "racioni" i dikurshëm ngaqë dihet se janë ndaluar dhe hequr nga skema energjitike konsumatorë gllabërues të saj si : Kombinati kimiko-metalurgjik i Laçit, Ferrokromi i Burrelit, Metalurgjiku Elbasanit, Autotraktori, Azotiku, dhjetra Uzina e Fabrika etj,etj,) NDËRSA NGA ANA TJETËR popullata me aktivitetin e saj të vogël apo me konsumatorë "të mesëm" marrin energji 8 herë më shumë se kur sundonte babai i Nanos shoku Enver! Tani as aparati Tv, as lavatriçja, as frigoriferi nuk blihen me autorizim dhe ka një SHPËRTHIM si të thuash. Por FATKEQËSIA është që kjo ENERGJI për POPULLATËN dhe nevojat e saj nuk ka "rrugën e lirë" për të shkuar tek konsumatori!!!
Këtu do ndalem pak!
Populli mbetet pa dritë sepse:
a.	linjat elektrike deri tek kabinat e transformacionit janë me seksione të vogla që nuk i përgjigjen nevojave aktuale, plasin kokat e kablove, digjen kabllot, gërmohet e hapet kanal nga cilido duke dëmtuar izolacionin e tyre, pa Urdhër Pune, pa brigadë controlli pa prova laboratorike të kapacitetit mbajtës dhe se çfarë HUMBJESH kanë në rrjet!
b.	transformatorët në kabinat 6/o.4 KV. apo 20/0.4 kV. janë të kohës së baba Qemos. Plasin transformatorët e digjen sepse me një transformator 560 kVA nuk mund të mbahet një grup pallatesh ku sejcila familje ka mesatarisht nga 7 deri në 8 kw. (dikur kishte 0,4 deri në 0,8 kw). Pra është DHJETËFISHUAR gati gati nevojat e popullatës në lagje, qytete, katunde dhe merre me mend në Tiranë!
c.	Kabinave elektrike nuk u shërbehet më. Askush nuk bën remont! Vaji i transformatorëve nuk ndrrohet, zbarat e tensionit nuk mirëmbahen dhe buloneritë nuk shtërngohen duke u bërë burim avarish, në kabina futen minjtë, qent e macet duke u bërë shkak avarishë etj.etj.
d.	Askush nuk e ka ndërgjegjen në vend për të shkruar e për të paguar faturat e dritave ngaqë ato futen aforfé, sahatët matës e kanë gabimin relativ dhe gabimin absolut (tregues të precizioniz për matësit elektrik) të pa verifikuar me kontrolle periodike nga Laboratori Përkatës, por hajt futja se populli nuk merr vesht!
e.	Policia elektrike nuk funksionon por gjobitë apo dënon atje ku ka krahë thatë apo atë që ia ka inatin.
f.	Mbrojtja relé nuk punon bile as nuk ka tarim dhe selektivitetin e duhur. Del nga sistemi n/stacioni qendror apo rezik edhe vetë turbina në Koman, Fierzë, Vau Dejës etj. sepse nuk punon një rrelé në lagjen Ali Demi apo në lagjen Selitë(!)
Të mos flasim pastaj për gomarllëqet e STRATEGJISË ENERGJITIKE SHQIPTARE nën regjimin e Enverit, sepse asnjë nga rezervuarët apo liqenet e HEC-eve ekzistuese nuk ka aftësi ujëmbajtëse shumëvjeçare! Këtë do ta kishte vetëm ndërtimi i HEC-it të Skavicës i cili kaskadës së HEC-eve të Drinit do u ofronte rezerva uji deri në 15 vjet  garanci furnizimi. Ndaj çdo gjë varet nga qielli dhe drejtuesit e KESH-it thonë e presin:    a do të bjerë shia do na hapin portën maqedonasit?a do na hapë portat Mali i Zia do na hapë portat Serbiaa do na furnizojë sistemi europian?.në një kohë kur askush prej prodhuesëve europianë të energjisë elektrike nuk dëshiron të na shesë energji sepse Banka Shqiptare sot për sot nuk ka DINJITET (në kohën e Enverit kishin, por sbenin pagesa për këto lloj blerjesh, ndërsa sot borxhi ndërkombëtar i bankës shqiptare po i afrohet një miliard dollarë). Vetëm greku është i interesuar të na shesë sepse udhëhiqet nga TEORIA E PENGUT! Mban peng ekonominë, politikën, qeverisjen dhe çdo gjë deri sa të kalojmë me status Krahinë Autonome e Greqisë!
A KA RRUGË ZGJIDHJE?
PO! PO! Njëmijë herë PO! Cilat janë do thoni ju?
Shkurtimisht sepse kjo temë kërkon shumë kohë dhe këtu në FORUM po i shkruaj vetëm për respekt sepse këtë problem në nëntor 1992 në studimin tim shkencor me bashkëautor dy personalitete të shkencër energjitke me titull shkencor DOKTOR NË SHKENCAT ENERGJITIKE Virgjil Stambolla dhe Agim Çiftja,  të MIRATUAR nga Këshilli Shkencor i DPCE-së (drejtoria e përgjithshme e energjitikë), nga Këshilli shkencor e teknik të Ministrisë së Industrisë (kur ishte ministër Abdyl Ballakumja (Xhaja) nga Elbasani), nga Kuvendi i PD-së me shokun Tritan Shehu në krye, nga dy ishnënkryeministrat Inxh, Bashkim Kopliku dhe i nderuari Rexhep Uka, mbeti në letër  sepse atje në atë projekt U NDALOHEJ DORA HAJDUTËVE, TË PAAFTËVE, dhe ja tani populli vuan sepse edhe LIGJA e hartuar prej nesh (Autorve të projektit) u dërgua në Parlament, u diskutua dhe opozita destruktive socialiste e çoj në kalendat greke duke e lënë në harresë! Ai PROJEKT do aplikohej në Tiranë, Vlorë, Durrës, Shkodër, Korçë, Elbasan, Gjirokastër, Fier, Peshkopi dhe Lezhë NËN PËRGJEGJËSINË TIME PENALE, duke krijuar SISTEMIN PILOT të projektit me anë të PRIVATIZIMIT TË KABINAVE ELEKTRIKE DHE SISTEMIT  6/O.4 Kv. .por hiç! Hiç!
Përundimisht nëse FORUMI apo dikush që fut hundët në çdo temë për të mbjellë çoroditje, le të më drejtohet personalisht mua dhe jam gati ta sqaroj me kompetencë!
Nuk është e vërtetë që i SHESIM energji elektrike Kosovës! Përkundrazi! Me ndërhyrjen time (sepse ministri energjetikës Viktor Doda asht mirditor dhe burrë që nuk vritet për gjak, sëbashku me ishkryetarin e KESH-it inxhinierin e talentuar dhe të ndërgjegjshëm Petrit Ahmeti, nëshkruan nën përkujdesjen e mikut tim ishkryeministër Majko kontratë furnizimi që KOSOVA ti jepte TIRANËS energji duke shfrytëzuar edhe ndërhyrjen e presidentit të Mabetex Group me  KREDIBILITETIN  e tij  Zotri Behgjet Pacolli në Kosovë, sidomos meanë të mirbesimit me Zotri  Fadil Smagli  Kryetar në KEK-un e Kosovës, Tirana ndriçoj ( e mbani mend  qeverinë  Majko 2 që nuk mungoj energjija elektrike se u dha Kosova furnizim). Por mësojeni edhe sot e kësaj dite BORXHIN prej 1 milion e 500 mijë dollarësh qeverija e Tiranës NUK IA KA PAGUAR KOSOVËS!
Kaq për sot!
Mirëpres pyetje prej të gjithëve
 Inxnhinier Agim Doçi

----------

